# Cracked windscreen



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I suffered some stones being thrown from passing vehicles which has turned a small 'star' crack into a crack 12" long . . methinks its a new windscreen job.
Has anyone experience of having a new screen fitted ? . . I wondered if Peter Hamilton was the chap to contact as I've had good reports on the work he's done, I'm guessing that my insurance company would have to give the go-ahead authority for a particular company to carry out the work ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have you got a standard excess on windscreens on your policy, Vic? Mine is the C&CC and it has a standard excess of £50 for approved repairer an d£100 if unapproved. It should have the details on the certficate.
I did make sure we had this cover when we bought the Pilote - A class windscreens can be pricey!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Vicdicdoc

Is your Motorhome on the new Fiat Chassis, if so when they changed mine the damaged they scuttle and under bonnet sealing, be very careful I would have someone au fait with Motorhomes change it, and make sure they are aware of the leaking problems.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

When I had mine replaced they came to the house to do it but brought the wrong screen because there can be differences between a van and a chassis cab. Make sure you take you tax disc off before they change it and put it somewhere safe or you might lose it in the process like I did  

peedee


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input . . I've cleared with my insurance for 'RAC Auto Windscreens' to do the screen & rubber surround replacement.
So rather than them do it here outside my house on the roadside I've opted to go to their nearest depot in Chester . . I previously spoke with Peter Hambilton in Preston who informed me that whilst they stock the screens & rubber surrounds they don't actually fit them, they get either 'Autoglass' or RAC to do the work with the screen & surround being provided from Peter Hambiltons [in their opinion RAC do a better job than Autoglass], RAC tell me all work is guaranteed for 3 years . . . the last thing I need is a leaky windscreen :?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

National Windscreens have just done my Vito, wasn't very impressed. They did it while it was in the garage being serviced and when I picked it up it had two lengths of duct tape at the top, obviously holding the screen up while the glue cured. Problem is the duck tape left loads sticky residue on the paintwork, took ages to clean off. They also hadn't cleaned the windscreen, it was filthy, I had to clean it before I could drive anywhere.

Autoglass have done one for me previously and it was spot on.


----------

